# The Twenty Commandments Of Shooting.



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

[i feel like alot of people overlook the blogs, which are loaded with tons of good tips and info from people that are worth listening to. I thought I'd put this out there, it's from Tex's blog and it should be the twenty commandments. Pop Shot]
The key word in becoming a great shooter is repeatability. I am not going to discuss the style of shooting here and you will need to decide that on your own, but here are several points that will help this cause. 
1) Shoot the same slingshot all the time.
2) Hold your slingshot the same all the time.
3) Grip the pouch the same all the time.
4) Use the same band type and pull weight all the time.
5) Place the shot in the pouch the same all the time. A dimpled style pouch might help.
6) Use the same weight shot all the time.
7) Draw to the same anchor all the time (yes even if shooting butterfly style).
8) Use the same style all the time.
9) Use the same target acquisition all the time. 
10) Use the same style pouch all the time.  
11) Use the rubber to frame mounting all the time. 
12) Use the same rubber to pouch tie all the time. 
13) Use the same rubber all the time. 
14) Use the same pouch tie string all the time. 
15) Shoot long distances at small targets. 
16) Shoot daily at least 15 minutes. 
17) Create new shooting challenges. 
18) Shoot with other shooters. 
19) Listen to successful shooters. 
20) Always be ready to accept suggestions and criticism to improve your ability.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

good advice, soooo many rules!

but? you shoot many slings, so do i? it seems to help me to shoot more naturally, when i shoot just 1 i do get the feel as you say, but i would love to pick up any sling and shoot it just because of that comfort zone, you know like throwing a stone, you can hit where you want no matter the stone.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

that goes without saying, NC. we all have different ones we like to shoot. this is relevant for precision shooting, targets, small things. these things all help with precise, consistent accuracy


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks, you confirmed it for me, i am still trying to figure out which is my favorite shooter. its hard to do since the mechanism is so simple, its me that gets in the way


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Great info,Pop...I am learning so this is a big help

Thanks, Sofreto


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Ya, I've got to start settling down and get serious with one slingshot. I've been making so many lately, I'll take 7 or 8
out with us shooting and I really only should start taking one.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That sure covers everything pop... I long for the day to follow rule 18..









LGD


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks ... to Tex for putting it together and Pop for highlighting! I now have that one bookmarked.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> That sure covers everything pop... I long for the day to follow rule 18..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, I rarely get to shoot with anyone else but myself


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I commented on these rules before. I think I said that if I followed all those commandments with the word "same" in them I would be bored out of my skull in about two week's time.
It is like the 10 commandments in the Bible. We would all be better human beings if we followed every one of them, but almost nobody does. I guess that's why so few of us are great shooters, huh?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i feel like if you follow ten of these at one time, your shooting improves


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

pop shot said:


> i feel like if you follow ten of these at one time, your shooting improves


and, just as in life- you wanna be good? or you wanna have fun? sometimes they coincide.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

pop shot said:


> and, just as in life- you wanna be good? or you wanna have fun? sometimes they coincide.


Hah! . . . But not very often.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

sounds like great advice. I seriously doubt I will ever be able to settle on one set up though, at least to this degree.

I have been trying to find 'that one slingshot' that really does it for me. This at least would be a step forward. I will never stick with just one, but I do want a serious dedicated primary. It has to be comfortable, beautiful, and made by my own two hands.
As far as sticking to a shooting style, I think it would be easy for me. I know what feels good as far as grip, draw and release.
Sticking to a single style of target acquisition is tough. I started aiming, recently have been playing with instinct shooting. Either way I have a blast. 
I know very little about bands, much experimentation will probably come eventually.
I try to shoot daily (this part is probably my favorite).
Man I wish there were more shooters around here to shoot with. I get a couple friends in on it occasionally, but they tend to lose interest after 30-60min.
My lazy a$$ has yet to build my catchbox, so I stick with 1/4" shot(cheaper), though once I do have a catch, I would like to step up to 3/8" exclusively.

So what I'm saying is, this sounds like awesome advice for becoming a better shooter. But, I'll pick and choose along the way, try different things, and have fun. Maybe every now and then settle into the most consistent routine that I can, but as far as me and slingshots go nothing will stay the same forever.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I actually think that rules 15-20 are the most important. I know there are alot of guys who are happy doing everything exactally the same every time like a robot but you can look no further than this forum to find out that it may not be crucial to be that way. Lots of guys on here pop up with some fantastic shooting using all manner of ammo, bands and frames. Pop Shot, for instance







.
I shoot the same frame for target shooting all the time and I use the same ammo almost all the time as well as the same bands but I also like to get out my natural with gum rubber and shoot rocks once in a while. I'd go crazy doing the exact same thing every time, no matter how many bullseyes I hit.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good post PS. Always interested in ideas to keep improving.I love the feeling of consistently hitting the target.When I have a good session its when I'm following these guidelines.I like reading posts on shooting improvement tips.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

so let it be written , so let it be done .


----------

